# Evolution 1.2.1 problem avec les accent

## crevette

Salut a tous.

Je viens d'emerger Evolution-1.2.1 et j'ai un probleme, tous les menus, qui contiennent des accents ne sont pas affichés.

quelqu'un a t'il la meme erreur??

----------

## Maz

J'avais eu la même erreur avec la 1.0.8. Je ne me souviens plus de la solution exacte, mais cela avait disparu après un emerge je crois.

Essaie 

```
emerge evolution -u --deep
```

Je suis en train d'émerger evo 1.2, si cela ne marche pas, et que je trouve la solution, je repasserais te le dire  :Smile: 

----------

## ganjo

ca sert a quoi --deep, jle trouve pas dans le man

quoiqu'il en soit, emerge refuse de me compiler docbook-sgml-utils... se qui bloque toutes les applis gnome... personne a eu ce prob ?

----------

## crevette

--deep  ca serre a gerer toutes les dependances de chaque logiciel, de manière recursive (???) .

donc la pour evolution, ca va rechercher toutes les dependance d'evolution, plus toutes les dependances de dépendances.

Do you know what I mean???

----------

## ganjo

oki

je vois pas pkoi ce genre de d'option n'est pas par defaut

----------

## crevette

Parce que ca peut te generer une longue liste de dependance et ca demande pas mal de calcul

----------

## ganjo

En effet mais cette option ma corrigé pas mal de prob avec gnome et ses applis (pas celui des accents dans evolution malheureusement).

Merci pour l'astuce !

----------

## sylv

Bonjour,

Je confirme que j'ai les mêmes problèmes d'accents avec evolution. Les menus comportant des caractères accentués ne s'affichent pas correctement. Ce phénomène n'existe qu'avec evolution. Les autres applications gnome (1.4 ou 2.0) s'affichent correctement.

Un nouveau merge ne change strictement rien à l'affaire. Par contre j'avais il y a déjà quelques temps unmergé evolution 1.2.1 pour essayer 1.0.8 et oh miracle l'affichage était correct!

Décidé à faire un nouvel essai, je réinstalle 1.2.1, constate que rien n'a changé, revient à 1.0.8 et là, même problème d'affichage.

J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un m'explique les mystères de la localisation d'evolution! Pourquoi cette application ne réagit pas comme toute application gnome?

----------

## Maz

J'ai trouvé une solution au problème, mais cela ne me plait pas du tout, au point de penser à passer à un autre client mail.

Il s'agit d'un problème de locale. Je ne m'y connais que peu, donc, je n'ai pas pu comprendre les tenants et aboutissants. Le fait est que evolution se lance en tout français (et euro) avec la locale "french" ou "français", comme défini dans /usr/share/locale/locale.alias.

Chose étrange, il s'agit de l'ISO-8859-1, sans l'euro, et pourtant, l'euro marche ! Par contre, lancez n'importe quelle autre application de ce terminal, et vous n'aurez pas l'euro.

Donc, la solution temporaire, lancez d'un shell, avec export LC_ALL="français" et export LANG="français". Pourquoi cela ne marche plus, je ne sais pas, il doit y avoir un problème de lien dynamique avec une librairie, ou autre. Cela m'a déjà pris un moment pour trouver ça, je ne sais pas si je vais continuer à chercher.

----------

## crevette

J'ai ouvert un bug report il y a 2 jours, mais pas de nouvelles.

peut etre serait il bon , que les personne souffrant du même probleme mettent leurs commentaires

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13641

Il y a deja des personnes qui l'ont rempli.

ca nous permettra que quelq'un regle le probleme.

----------

## crevette

J'ai essayer tes deux correctif ,Maz, ca marche, mais j'ai des problèmes avec les accents dans mes messages. Les caratères accentués sont remplacés par un signe bizarre.

Merci tout de même.

Sinon j'ai testé Balsa 2, il a l'air pas mal, mais il ya des actions que je ne peux pas faire, du genre, creer un sous dossier a une boite pour classer les mails(!!!) Mais je pense je ne doit pas chercher assez loin.

----------

## ganjo

Pour balsa, en effet un très bon client mail

par contre je regrette quil soir devenu dependant de gnome, je ne trouve plus de client mail graphique "independant" (a part spruce, mais chez moi il refuse de menvoyer des mails...

pour ton problème d'accent cest bizarre, moi jai tous les accents dans mes messages, regarde si cest pas dans l'encodage des caractère que le prob vien (menu affichage/quelque part)

----------

## ganjo

jarrive pas a trouvé la librairie incriminé, mais il faut dire que je ne connais pratiquement l'architecture de gnome

par contre je constate que le meme prob arrive sous gnucash, mais seulement a l'affichage d'une page web (les rapports sont apparement généré en html.

Donc il pourrait bien sagir d'une lib/composant de parsing ou de rendu de page html qui est incriminé

----------

## crevette

D'après le bug report, c'est une version de GAL, (0.21 ou 0.22) qui est incriminé. C'est que quand j'avais emergé Evolution-1.2.0, certaines applications souffraient du même problème.

----------

## Kinou-

même problème que vous ...

J'utilises maintenant mozilla mail. Comme ca au moins multi plate forme et pas d'enmerdes  :Wink: 

----------

## Milos

Le gros avantage de Evolution 1.2 c l'interfacage avec Exchange qui permet donc de lever le dernier argument anti-linux pour la bureautique (openoffice a levé le pb suite bureautique vraiment compatible) , c'est a dire le client mail qui permet de gerer le calendrier et les Rendez vous mutualisés ainsi que les réunions et autres taches courantes dans le monde professionnel... 

A ma connaissance, Evolution est le seul client mail ressemblant autant a Aoutloukke et permettant cet interfacage exchange.

Ca serait donc cool que ce probleme d'accents soit reglé.

:p

----------

## souki

j'ai le même problème d'accents

en plus de ça, evolution se bloque qu premier checkmail

une solution qui marche pour moi:

```

#!/bin/sh

export LANG="C"

export LANGUAGE="C"

export LC_ALL="C"

evolution

```

----------

## ttgeub

ce n est pas tres constructif comme post, mais j ai exactement le meme probleme et c est penible !

----------

## Jean-Francois

 *Milos wrote:*   

> Le gros avantage de Evolution 1.2 c l'interfacage avec Exchange qui permet donc de lever le dernier argument anti-linux pour la bureautique (openoffice a levé le pb suite bureautique vraiment compatible) , c'est a dire le client mail qui permet de gerer le calendrier et les Rendez vous mutualisés ainsi que les réunions et autres taches courantes dans le monde professionnel... 
> 
> A ma connaissance, Evolution est le seul client mail ressemblant autant a Aoutloukke et permettant cet interfacage exchange.
> 
> Ca serait donc cool que ce probleme d'accents soit reglé.
> ...

 

Sauf que le "connector" (c'est le nom si je ne me trompe de l'interface avec exchange) est payant et que c'est une grosse daube...

----------

## xr31Daisy

Euh, je viens de jouer un peu avec la localisation de ma Gentoo ( pour l'instant, j'avais, et j'ai encore, tout en angliche. )

Et non seulement j'ai eu les problèmes d'accents sous evolution ( à la fois dans les menus, et dans la noms des boîtes de r_c_ption. ), mais pas dans l'affichage des mails visiblement.

Mais pour couronner le tout, gnucash (1.7.7, version de dév ) affichait correctement les accents déjà entrés, mais refusait d'accepter les accents dans les textes nouvellement entrés.

( Mon royaume pour un linux entièrement en UTF-8 !)

----------

## crevette

Tu as raison,vivement que l'UTF-8 et donc gtk+2 soit utilisé partout.

A ce que j'ai vue, Evolution 1.4 est en bonne voie et devrait sortir bientot......

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ttgeub

Quelqu un a t il reussi à trouver une solution à ce tres penible probleme ?

----------

## arlequin

Mouarf, même problème la semaine dernière... j'attends aussi une soluce.

Si qqun sait où on peut choper les sources pour la prochaine mouture d'Evolution, ça resoudrait sûrement le pbm...

----------

## groutchopok

si j'ai bien compris on est voué à utiliser pour le moment Evolution en anglais...

je l'ai pas encore essayer, faut que je vois ça ce soir.

----------

## crevette

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Si qqun sait où on peut choper les sources pour la prochaine mouture d'Evolution, ça resoudrait sûrement le pbm...

 

Y a qq1 qui a fait des ebuilds d'evolution-cvs, donc avec GTK2, mais je l'ai encore essayé la semaine dernière et il ne marche pas chez moi; tu peux telecharger l'ebuild ici

----------

## ttgeub

euh deja que evolution s est moyennement stable, j ose à peine imaginer la version cvs ...

sinon on fait comment pour avoir evolution en anglais car chez moi j ai beau changer les variables : LC_ALL, LANG, LANGUAGE et choisir anglais sur GDM ça change rien alors qu en root j ai bien tout en anglais 

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## -JeaN-

Je n'aurais pas de réponse à vos problèmes de fontes sous évolution, mais juste une suggestion de client : Sylpheed  :Smile: 

Pour moi il fonctionne parfaitement  :Wink: 

Vouala

----------

## groutchopok

fasse à Evolution, il a de la gueule Sylpheed?

c koi les atouts de l'uns et de l'autres?

parce que moi là pour le moment je ne sais quoi installer : Sylpheed ou Evolution?

Ou Pine?   :Laughing:   (eh n'empeche il marceh bien : pine!)

----------

## groutchopok

bon là je vais être off-topic mais c juste pour dire que j'écris vraiment super mal et que je ferais bien de cliquer sur prévisualisation plutôt que sur envoeyr direct!   :Laughing: 

----------

## groutchopok

Nan les mecs (et les nanas  :Wink: )  vous y êtes pas : le  meilleur client mai lc mutt.

le mode console : y a que ça de vrai!

 :Laughing: 

ce qui, pour revenir au sujet du thread, ne résout pas le problème d'Evolution...

----------

## -JeaN-

Sylpheed est super puissant ( recherche en regexp incluse, je n'ai pas besoin de plus de fonctionnalités pour un client mail ) et ne contient pas 30 tonnes de trucs superflus, il fonctionne sous X et se compile rapidement, je te le conseille vivement  :Smile: 

http://sylpheed.good-day.net/ pour plus de renseignements.

Mais ça n'aide pas le thread en effet  :Smile:  Evolution c un peu big brother je trouve  :Rolling Eyes:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## DuF

Effectivement je ne saurai que conseiller sylpheed voir sylpheed-claws, vraiment léger, rapide, puissant, vraiment très bien !

Sinon Evolution ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai plus, donc je ne peux pas dire si je rencontre les mêmes problèmes, mais un ami l'utilise, je vais lui demander si il a les mêmes soucis !

----------

## ttgeub

oui donc et pour avoir evolution en anglais ???

----------

## arlequin

Demandes dans un forum anglais, lol   :Laughing: 

----------

## groutchopok

Bon je viens d'essayer Sylpheed...

bah Jean t'avais raison : c le pied ce client de messagerie!!!   :Very Happy: 

hum, en fait j'ai pas installé Evolution pour comparé (déjà la version que j'ai downloadé c la 1.2.1 donc celle qui bug avec le français...) et j'ai lu que Evolution avait plutot le look et le style de Outlook Express...donc j'ai dit no illico.   :Wink: 

je suis un peu allergique aux produits krosoft   :Laughing: 

----------

## ttgeub

bon ben je suis passe à sylpheed c est pas mal non plus, mais bon j aimerai quand meme savoir si quelqu un sait comment passer evolution en anglais !

----------

## thinair

Hello,

bon je sais que c'est du bidouillage... mais en faisant un petit shell script  de la forme, pour démarrer evolution ça marche nickel chez moi  :Wink:  j'ai pas de prob d'accent et c'est en français...

--fichier evolution_start.sh--

#!/bin/sh

export LANG="français"

export LC_ALL="français"

evolution

----------------------------

a+

thinair

rem : bon y a pas tout qui est traduit en français ... mais voilà...

----------

## Jean-Francois

Sylpheed est excellent et vraiment fiable (ça fait plusieurs années que je l'utilise sans le moindre problème et j'archive beaucoup de mails).

Il lui manque juste l'affichage des mail en html, au moins en option. Parfois ça pourrait être utile.

----------

## ttgeub

 *thinair wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> bon je sais que c'est du bidouillage... mais en faisant un petit shell script  de la forme, pour démarrer evolution ça marche nickel chez moi  j'ai pas de prob d'accent et c'est en français...
> 
> --fichier evolution_start.sh--
> ...

 

Ben j ai chez moi ca marche pas, alors j utilise toujours sylpheed !

----------

## thinair

bon là j'utilisais la version 1.2.2 de evolution...

ça explique peut-etre la divergence... (bon je sais pas si ça fait partie des bugs corrigé)

----------

## ttgeub

ben pareil c est le drame.

Resumons : j ai evolution 1.2.2 qui fonctionne en francais sans les accents et que je n arrive pas à forcer en anglais alors que le compte de root lui à evolution en anglais ...

Bon evidemment je suis passe à sylpheed et j en suis content mais j aime pas bcp qu un truc me resiste   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## thinair

Je dois dire que la dernière fois que j'ai testé Sylpheed (version 0.76 je crois)... j'étais vraiment heureux de me débarrasser de Outlook.

(changement brutal de toutes mes machines de windows -> gentoo)

Parce que au moins lui il gère les dossiers IMAP correctement.

Mais, il manque des fonctionnalités qu'il y a sous Outlook ou Evolution.

A savoir Palm sync, Calendrier...

Vous avez trouver des alternatifs a ses softs , pour utiliser Sylpheed ?

----------

## arlequin

Personne n'a parlé de kmail ?

Je ne l'ai jamais utilisé, mais je pense que ça doit valoir le coups de tenter... si qqun l'utilise ou s'en ai déjà servi. Parce que chui dans le même cas avec Evolution, et ça saoule bien   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Maz

Pour en revenir au sujet de base, le bug venait d'un problème glibc/gtk. Le problème a été corrigé avec gtk+-1.2.10-r10, pour ceux que ça intéresse.

Pour ce qui est de l'intérêt d'evolution par rapport à d'autres cients mails, voici les raisons pour lesquelles je l'utilise (ce qu'il a de plus que les autres ama) :

- support des mails HTML

- Calendrier

S'il y a tant de personnes intéressées, il serait ptet bon de faire une page bureautique recensant les différents clients pour les différentes parties de la bureautique, mais je crois que Lea linux fait déjà ça ici.

Par contre, il manque un tableau comparatif des fonctionalités (ssl, html, imap, spamassassin, etc ...). Y aurait-il du monde intéressé pour élaborer une telle page ?

----------

## thinair

Si jamais Maz,

il y a une page qui énumére les principaux logiciels alternatifs a windows...

Et donc la plupart des logiciel d'email... mais bon pas de détails sur les fonctionnalité...

http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/

----------

## thinair

je viens de tomber sur cette page :

(suite au lien que j'a indiqué ci-dessus)

Aethera

Un client mail qui serais comparable à evolution en terme de fonctionnalité... mais encore assez jeune... par contre je trouve rien en ce qui concerne la license...

https://www.thekompany.com/projects/aethera/

Si qqn en sait plus...

(sinon bon y a Bynari Insight GroupWare... mais c'est commercial)

----------

## Maz

J'avais aperçu une fois cette page. Cette fois, je l'ai mise en signets, merci.

Il manque aussi ici un tableau comparatif par fonctionnalités, licence, et tout ce que l'on peut imaginer. Cela m'a manquer quand j'ai commencé à m'intéresser à Linux. Et je pense que cela manque à pas mal de débutants, mais je peux me tromper.

Si l'on regarde freshmeat, lea, linuxshop, on trouve bien une liste de possibilités, mais pas de comparatifs, même simple. Donc, à moins que cela existe quelque part, et que cela intéresse du monde, je trouverai intéressant de commencer un tel site.

Enfin, comme on dit, c'est facile de parler  :Smile: , alors, tant que je n'ai pas un squelette utilisable, je vais arrêter de m'enfoncer, parce que je n'en aurai surement jamais un.

----------

## crevette

A propos du problem d'accent, vous pouvez voir ici la page bugzilla.

 En fait l'erreur vient de gtk, et un patch a été créé pour remiedier a ce probleme.

Sinon Evolution 1.3.1 marche a peu près bien.

----------

## px

pour le francais je croyait que c'etait

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16"

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

----------

